# John Hopkins MD Says COVID Will Be Gone By April…



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Of course it will be. "Scamdemic" no longer necessary.

https://www.weaselzippers.us/464766-john-hopkins-doctor-says-covid-will-be-gone-by-april/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Right on cue.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not if Fauci has anything to say about it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Not if Fauci has anything to say about it.


You mean Josef Mengele.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> You mean Josef Mengele.


Fauci looks like Mengele dug up and reanimated.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Fauci looks like Mengele dug up and reanimated.


Yep, he's one of those guys when you meet, he seems off, can't put your finger on it but your spidey sense is tingling. Don't trust him, he has an agenda.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Yep, he's one of those guys when you meet, he seems off, can't put your finger on it but your spidey sense is tingling. Don't trust him, he has an agenda.


I knew a guy who looked a lot like Fauci, same mannerisms, spent 20 years in prison for didling the adolescence in the "Y" summer camp.

That was 60 some odd years ago.

Had the same "spidy" tingles with him.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

https://humansarefree.com/2021/02/many-dying-in-israel-after-pfizer-injections.html Could it be 90% of the population will be dead by then?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Biden plans on opening schools in April. Coincidental or conspiracy? I am not believing in happenstance when our government is involved.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm offended by the term "Herd Immunity", we are not cattle.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe that's when sleepy joe will be done??


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

He'll either have a major heart attack . . . stroke . . . or be the last to die in one of Cuomo's nursing homes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Which April, does he mean this year, or the year after that? Or does he mean April in a general sense?
Some April, in some time or other, which is yet to be determined. That tiny little squid really irritates me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Of course it will be. "Scamdemic" no longer necessary.
> 
> John Hopkins Doctor Says COVID Will Be Gone By April… | Weasel Zippers


Klaus Schwab said this is the time to implement the Great Reset. There is a purpose for the plandemic.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's take a look at all the "coincidences".

- One hour after Biden takes office WHO quietly lowers PCR on Covid tests radically changing the high number of false positives. 

- Biden promises schools reopened within first 100 days and _poof_ like magic teacher unions are open to allowing teachers back. (Albeit back 1 day a week isnt really schools open).

- Flu totally eradicated during pandemic 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Flu hasn't been “eradicated”. Where did you get that “fact”? The lessening of the spread of the Flu this year is based on the amount of vaccination, hand washing, distancing, closure of schools and businesses, and masks that are in use. That’s Science.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Flu hasn't been “eradicated”. Where did you get that “fact”? The lessening of the spread of the Flu this year is based on the amount of vaccination, hand washing, distancing, closure of schools and businesses, and masks that are in use. That’s Science.


So if all those things worked to stop the flu why didn't it stop Covid? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Flu hasn't been “eradicated”. Where did you get that “fact”? The lessening of the spread of the Flu this year is based on the amount of vaccination, hand washing, distancing, closure of schools and businesses, and masks that are in use. That’s Science.


Hey Putz your science is flawed. Science should be addressed like a physician.

*Practicing* physician- You have heard the term I would think yes? 

*Practicing* science- It is never definitive. It is always changing therefore they are practicing.

Flu has all but disappeared and I will tell you why! Its because the lying pieces of shit lumped all colds and the flu together to inflate the China bug numbers.

Now put that in your putz and smoke on it for a while.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Flu hasn't been “eradicated”. Where did you get that “fact”? The lessening of the spread of the Flu this year is based on the amount of vaccination, hand washing, distancing, closure of schools and businesses, and masks that are in use. That’s Science.


Did you mean the vaccine that's not a vaccine? This does nothing to keep you from getting the virus. It supposed to lesson the effects. Supposedly. Still you hero Fauci is now saying masks and social distancing until sometime in 2022. So the science says it works? Really?

*vaccine*
[ vak-seen or, especially British, vak-seen, -sin ]
*noun*
*any preparation used as a preventive inoculation to confer immunity against a specific disease, usually employing an innocuous form of the disease agent, as killed or weakened bacteria or viruses, to stimulate antibody production.*

the virus of cowpox, used in vaccination, obtained from pox vesicles of a cow or person.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Did you mean the vaccine that's not a vaccine? This does nothing to keep you from getting the virus. It supposed to lesson the effects. Supposedly. Still you hero Fauci is now saying masks and social distancing until sometime in 2022. So the science says it works? Really?
> 
> *vaccine*
> [ vak-seen or, especially British, vak-seen, -sin ]
> ...


LOL facts are a real bitch eh! hahaha


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

So much for a vaccine. Here is a GMA interview with the Surgeon General. It's 5:33 minutes long. The really interesting information starts about the 4:20 mark.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

ErickthePutz said:


> Flu hasn't been “eradicated”. Where did you get that “fact”? *The lessening of the spread of the Flu this year is based on the amount of vaccination, hand washing, distancing, closure of schools and businesses, and masks that are in use*. That’s Science.


AND there has also, conveniently, been next to no testing for flu. They will test you for COVID all day long, but will outright refuse to run a flu test.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I didn’t even know they had a test for normal seasonal flu.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> I didn’t even know they had a test for normal seasonal flu.


There are tests Influenza A & Influenza B


----------

